
A quick word on which versions of Mega Man X Legacy Collection to get–or avoid - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/07/a-quick-word-on-which-versions-of-mega-man-x-legacy-collection-to-get-or-avoid/
======
effingwewt
Capcom is known for doing this and the games having these exact problems
(framerate drop, wall jumping issues etc). The last megaman legacy collection
was nearly unplayable because of it. They knew the issue was the emulator
running it, and they refused to fix it. Then they release two new legacy
collections and they have the same problem, and no one was surprised. Good
thing my phone's emulators have no such issues.

